# Blasc zu alt ?



## Gondar (1. April 2005)

hi

ich habe folgendes problem 

ich habe das programm installiert und das game gestartet aber im addon ist es aus !!

wenn ich es anmache sagt er mir das diese version zu alt ist gibt es da für mich ne möglichkeit das aktuell zu machen oder ist einfach warten angesagt ??

danke


----------



## Silent Song (1. April 2005)

Eine neue Version von BLASC wird es entweder noch heute oder im Laufe des Wochenendes geben, dann sollte dein Problem auch gelöst sein.


----------



## Gondar (1. April 2005)

danke


----------



## Helodis (9. Mai 2005)

Dieser Thread ist das passenste was zu mir passt. 
Ich hatte mal Blasc, aber nachdem es eine Weilchen nicht funktioniert hatte, hab ich es sein lassen, heute wollte ich ein neuer Versuch damit starten. Habs die aktuellen Download installiert und dann das update gemacht, keinerlei Probleme, was früher nicht ging. Dann hab ich gezockt wunderbar. Als ich aufhörte hats ganz normal die Daten übertragen. 

_Aber dann bin ich nachschauen gegangen. Es hat sich nix aktuallisiert. 
Auch viele h später hat sich nix getan. Aber wen man auf den Aktualisierungsdatum schaut. 
Steht das gestrige Datum. So das etwas übertragen wurde nur nicht meine Daten._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich schon 60 bin und auch schon nen Rang bekleide. Was muss ich machen das es funktioniert. Weil vom Ablauf siehts total normal aus, es hat keine Fehlermeldung gegeben. Und updates findet er auch keine.

Weil dann könnte ich auch andere Member wieder dazu bewegen ihre Daten zu aktuallisieren. Wenn es wieder Problemlos funktioniert. Den momentan meiden viele noch Blasc. 

Und Gratz Blasc wird besser als Thottbot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

